# Hid access control system



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Wondering if anyone can give me a run down on these? I’ve never done any of them before and I was asked to quote a project. 

What the client wants is the ability to swipe a card at the front door and unlock the door via electric strike. I’m guessing there is some kind of controller and card programmer I need? The door already has an intercom and electric strike setup. 

Is this something I should pursue? Or should I just tell them to find a contractor who specializes in these systems.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

ADI has card access systems.
You would just need a single door system.
A controller, card reader, REX and a bit of programming. 
New revenue stream for you


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

wcord said:


> ADI has card access systems.
> You would just need a single door system.
> A controller, card reader, REX and a bit of programming.
> New revenue stream for you


Have you done these systems before? Is the controller programmed with a laptop and software?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Ty the electric guy said:


> Have you done these systems before? Is the controller programmed with a laptop and software?


There are 2 ways to program.
Larger systems require a computer. 
The small 1 to 4 door systems, you program thru the keypad.
Amazon.ca has some cheap 1 door systems which should work for you.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You just walked across the street into a different world. Access control when done well is an asset, when done poorly it becomes something that is a pain in the ass.

You need to discover what the security stores have in you area. Become familiar enough with what they have and can support. Then you need to find out what the customer is expecting. 
Every one I have done, yep all 3 of them. I found the customers really wanted to be able to print out who, where and when the building was being accessed. A monthly print out was what they wanted for materials control. Today's world, with wireless et all the back end could get pretty complicated. Your probably going to need a big UPS for the doors and the door controls. 
As well as scheduled maintenance on said equipment. Sounds like a mind expanding opportunity.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

SWDweller said:


> You just walked across the street into a different world. Access control when done well is an asset, when done poorly it becomes something that is a pain in the ass.
> 
> You need to discover what the security stores have in you area. Become familiar enough with what they have and can support. Then you need to find out what the customer is expecting.
> Every one I have done, yep all 3 of them. I found the customers really wanted to be able to print out who, where and when the building was being accessed. A monthly print out was what they wanted for materials control. Today's world, with wireless et all the back end could get pretty complicated. Your probably going to need a big UPS for the doors and the door controls.
> As well as scheduled maintenance on said equipment. Sounds like a mind expanding opportunity.


I already do a fair amount of data cabling, alarm/surveillance work. So it’s not a completely foreign area. Yeah a ups is a must. I don’t think it really needs to be to big. I think in total everything draws less than an amp.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Use a DC strike and no UPS is needed; just the DC power supply with battery backup that runs the access controller. Just replace the batteries every 4 years. Just loved it when they would plug things like a heater into the UPS.
Personally, I was never a fan of maglocks since they brought exit safety issues into the mix.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

GrayHair said:


> Use a DC strike and no UPS is needed; just the DC power supply with battery backup that runs the access controller. Just replace the batteries every 4 years. Just loved it when they would plug things like a heater into the UPS.
> Personally, I was never a fan of maglocks since they brought exit safety issues into the mix.


This is a great idea. I will try to implement it. Also not a fan of mag locks. This is just a strike and panic bar


----------

